# Gsd Stolen - Catford.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Name: Jessie - cash reward.
Gender: Female.
Breed: German shepherd.
Age: 11 yrs
Colour: Black & tan
Build: Medium
Circumstance: STOLEN from back garden

Missing from: SE6, Catford, Southeast, Stolen from garden.

*If you think, you've seen this dog in that area or near, please PM me for pictures. Thanks. *


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

go onto doglost, there is a german shepherd been found on their hope it's yours


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

mickyb said:


> go onto doglost, there is a german shepherd been found on their hope it's yours


Hiya,
Nope that's not the same dog & she hasn't been found. The pets I post up lost or found etc, aren't personally mine I just post them up to get the word around & just to keep people aware, that dogs and cats are lost and if in located near you, you can keep an eye out.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

mickyb said:


> go onto doglost, there is a german shepherd been found on their hope it's yours


I hoped too. I wish you luck for this dog! Hope to find his way back home. :thumbup1:


----------

